# My Costume



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

It's kind of a take on the Jeepers Creepers Creature. I also wore expandable demon wings with an 8 ft wing span. Not the easiest to walk around a small room with, or eat for that matter.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you planning on coveringyour neck with make-up, too? Cool idea for a costume.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats cool, I think if it was me I would glue some burlap to the inside of the mask and have it cover the neck area, you could paint it to match the mask.

Nice mask.


----------



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

The neck is going to get a better makeup job. And I need to work on getting a better adhesion to the mouth. I also have access to some straw that I will scatter around the costume.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That will be cool.. post pics of finished product!!!


----------

